# You wouldn't believe the car we have in da basement...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You're right Michael - those brakes are _gnarly_...

I haven't been allowed to drive it yet (yes it is available).
:banghead: 
It's parked on the showroom floor now -- on the MBZ/Porsche/Jag side.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Well I'm sure you can't wait to drive it, so maybe no one would notice if you just kinda drive it through the wall :dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

That is one beautiful car! :thumbup: 

So how long do you think it will take to sell? What is the asking price (just curious, if I had that kind of money lying around, I would buy a house!)?


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Ack said:


> *That is one beautiful car! :thumbup:
> 
> So how long do you think it will take to sell? What is the asking price (just curious, if I had that kind of money lying around, I would buy a house!)? *


 I got to see the GT2 they had in the Porsche showroom in Stuttgart last summer :wiggle:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

damn my wiggle didnt work :thumbdwn:


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2001)

*tiger*

Tiger owns a white 2001 911 turbo - multiple pics on the net and TV


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: tiger*



Robert said:


> *Tiger owns a white 2001 911 turbo - multiple pics on the net and TV *


guess he couldn't swing :angel: the GT2.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey Jon -*

Isn't that why Mr. Cutter takes the keys home with him - so you don't drive it! 

Hey, did Orange Marlin order that thing?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: tiger*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> guess he couldn't swing :angel: the GT2.
> 
> *


Probably can't drive stick...:yikes:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Just saw what I think was a black GT2 parked on Beverly Dr....

I'd be afraid to park that thing anywhere!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

That car is friggin SMOKING !!!!!

I love the white !!!!! Would you accept houses for a trade in ? ?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*RE: SOLD*

When I stopped by Cutter this evening I saw that we were selling the GT2.

It was being purchased by none other than "OrangeMarlin", no doubt the top dawg of the Internet message boards.

To make room for the GT2 he traded in his Speed Yellow
2002 911 Turbo.

His current "quiver" of rides now includes:

GT2, CL600, Z8, M5, Boxster S, A6 2.7T (his airport shuttle).
I'm sure that I'm missing a few...
:dunno:

He is Cutter Motors' all-time leading best customer,
by a longshot.

Should I post his mug again?

I love this pic!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Jon, do I get some sort of commission on this?  

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/z8/forum.php?postid=939123&page=1

check the date...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Damn!*

Hey Jon -

Check out my post about 5 or 6 posts ago on 8/5!

That damn OrangeMarlin - he owns everything!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Damn!*



scottn2retro said:


> *Hey Jon -
> 
> Check out my post about 5 or 6 posts ago on 8/5!
> 
> That damn OrangeMarlin - he owns everything!  *


:eeps:

That's eerie..................


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Ohmigawd! It's "Moby Dick."
:thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

The nasty spoilers and bumpers on the GT2 are most certainly rice. :thumbdwn: 

I'd take plain and simple (but muscular) styling anyday.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Jon, Jon JON,.,., how could you sell it... I told you I would have the money in about 26 more years... bah. Oh never mind, I forgot I hate porsche now since they make SUVS  :angel:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: RE: SOLD*



Jon Shafer said:


> *When I stopped by Cutter this evening I saw that we were selling the GT2.
> 
> It was being purchased by none other than "OrangeMarlin", no doubt the top dawg of the Internet message boards.
> 
> ...


top customer and top A ss? from the photos he looks like he thinks hes cocky:dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Actually . . .*

from what I've seen of the guy in person, he's a pretty okay guy.

If I remeber correctly, that pic was taken a day or two before Bimmerfest West this year as a fun response to some good-natured ribbing someone on B'fest was giving him.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

OrangeMarlin is one of the nicest guys that I have ever met
in my life...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

how about my commission!!!    


:angel: 

 


:bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Oh Yeah*

How about my prediction?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *OrangeMarlin is one of the nicest guys that I have ever met
> in my life... *


what does the do anyway to be able to blow money like that on cars?!?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL!!!!! i love that pic of him flicking us off

:flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff: right back at ya buddy


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Hey Jon, do I get some sort of commission on this?
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/z8/forum.php?postid=939123&page=1
> 
> check the date...   *


it's funny how he said...white doesn't do it as a F you colour...yet he's now the proud owner of said colour car.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *
> 
> it's funny how he said...white doesn't do it as a F you colour...yet he's now the proud owner of said colour car. *


:lmao: I was just reading that too. "Not silver...not white..it has to say F You"


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: I was just reading that too. "Not silver...not white..it has to say F You" *


**** it all


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> **** it all *


I'm sensing that someone is bitter about not owning 5-7 exotic cars at once.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Seriously, you guys would love Orangemarlin...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

He wouldn't even have to let me drive his car and I'd say that...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I'm sensing that someone is bitter about not owning 5-7 exotic cars at once.  *


nope...don't interest me at all about the dude...I like mine..I just said **** it cuz everyone else said **** it...all I wondered was what he did for a living..but its been ingorned:dunno: hmmm


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Looking at that photo*



Jon Shafer said:


> *He wouldn't even have to let me drive his car and I'd say that...
> 
> *


Say Jon,

I notice the silver touring on the showroom floor in the distance behind OrangeMarlin's new ride.

How 'bout posting some quality pics of the touring for me, a 'fest pal who is waiting for a 325xit to arrive on the boat (remember the steel blue/natural brown wagon?).

Man, I am obsessing about my own car if I look at a picture of a GT2 and only see the station wagon in the distance.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Looking at that photo*



uter said:


> *
> Man, I am obsessing about my own car if I look at a picture of a GT2 and only see the station wagon in the distance. *


:yikes:  :tsk:

Gotta love wagon owners:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking at that photo*



uter said:


> *
> 
> Say Jon,
> 
> ...


Will do!

You know, I just got that car via dealer trade.

E46 Touring wagons are so damn hard to come by these days...

Anway - check out these seats...
:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

And The Orange Marlin himself...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Looking at that photo*



Jon Shafer said:


> *E46 Touring wagons are so damn hard to come by these days...
> 
> *


:thumbup:



:bigpimp:

The few the proud the Touring Owners


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking at that photo*



uter said:


> *
> 
> Say Jon,
> 
> ...


Here you go Bud!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ff said:


> *The nasty spoilers and bumpers on the GT2 are most certainly rice. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I'd take plain and simple (but muscular) styling anyday. *


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *And The Orange Marlin himself... *


Gorgeous car!

I'm sure that he will be very happy with it, even if it is white. 

He could always repaint it :bigpimp:


----------

